# Router bit sale



## wm_crash (Nov 30, 2009)

Sorry for screaming and looking like a spammer but this is a deal I have to share: 1 day sale at Amazon.com:

Amazon.com: Router Bit Blowout


I just ordered like 20 bits. The 1/2 and 1/4 spiral are out, so it seems there are limited quantities.

cheers,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

wm_crash said:


> Sorry for screaming and looking like a spammer but this is a deal I have to share: 1 day sale at Amazon.com:
> 
> Amazon.com: Router Bit Blowout
> 
> ...


Hi Cosmin - Thanks for the heads up. Always lookin for a deal. Can't say as I have ever used any Milwaukee bits but for those prices can't miss very far. I will say it's a good price on the 1/8" upspiral. To bad the 1/4 and 1/2" versions aren't available.
Unfortunately, I pulled the trigger on a Dust Deputy this afternoon so gonna have to let the bits slide till the next one. :sad:


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

$300 in bits for $35, shipped free, ain't bad at all.


----------

